# Picky Eater



## nancyripp (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone else have a picky eater? Our pup is 11 weeks old and approximately 11 pounds. I think she needs to put on some weight but haven't had much luck getting her to eat dry dog food. (When we brought her home at 8.5 weeks she was the smallest of the litter and weighed 9 pound). Breeder was feeding purina pro performance puppy formula. We fed that for a few days and then switched her over to taste of the wild puppy formula. She didn't eat either very well. 

She is a very busy, high drive puppy and doesn't seem to want to stop to eat. 
To get her to eat the dry dog food, I put the food in her expen or crate and spill a little close to the door. I then let my other dogs come over and try to get the spilled food from outside the crate or expen. This will spur her to eat the dog food but even then not very enthusiastically. 

If I just put the food in her crate or expen she will only nibble on a few pieces. 

Last night I did wet the food down and mixed in about a teaspoon of ceaser canned food with the dry food. I also hand fed the food to her. She did eat that with gusto but I don't want to do this forever. 

She does eat training treats fine. I vary those and they include cheese, soft comerical treats, ham, deli turkey, etc.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of these dogs just seem to be picky eaters. Out of my 3, 1 is that way. I just gave in and doctor her food. With 2 other dogs in the house that would love to have her food too, it just seemed easier for me.


----------



## franzonaling (Jun 2, 2015)

Seems as though it's relatively common for vizslas to be picky eaters... A lot of the ones we've met at the park typically get "toppers" or mix-ins with their food. We usually do a spoonful of rice, some pumpkin, and/or some sort of meat in broth like plain chicken breast. Other owners do the same plus sweet potatoes, Rotisserie chicken, yogurt, egg, etc. Our almost-5 month old will eat her Taste of the Wild Puppy plain but she has to be really hungry for it, and she throws up in the mornings if she has an empty stomach  so we don't chance it. I think at 11 weeks she was around 15 lbs and now she's 30lbs and growing fast. Good luck!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

franzonaling said:


> Our almost-5 month old will eat her Taste of the Wild Puppy plain but she has to be really hungry for it, and she throws up in the mornings if she has an empty stomach


Our boy is the same - high energy and high metabolism. We now split his feedings into 3, with his "second supper" given around 9 pm. This has stopped his early morning throw ups entirely, and he is now 2.5 years. 

Each pup is different and we must adjust as necessary. Additives can help entice, but be sure to stagger them so your pup doesn't come to expect them and hold out until they get them.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My 10month old pup is exactly like yours. I normally feed raw but will feed anything I can get him to eat. He is on the go all day(so no energy issues) and is not thin so is obviously getting what he needs. i have found some vitamin tablets which he will eat like treats - so hope he gets all the vitamins he needs. Full fat Goats milk with manuka honey is also a good way of making sure they get calcium and fat - mine loved it. 

I also tease the pup with the older dog like you - sometimes works some times he walks off. 

There are three things here 1) it is early days for your pup who is still settling in to his new home 2) a dog will never starve itself - so don't worry too much. 3) now for me to be honest - my puppy is controlling me! By wanting to be hand fed or have something different each day they are controlling you. Mine is definitely, in your case it may be that he hasn't settled in yet. I won't say I have solved the problem, but if he doesn't eat his food after a few minutes I take it away - that is that. Sometimes in the evening he is so hungry he will eat up, but if he doesn't I put kibble in his crate at night and it is usually gone by morning. If you do this don't forget to put water in for with your pup.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

We add about a tablespoon or more of canned PUMPKIN to the kibble. Sometimes I also add a splash of water to make the meal soupy. It slows her down and takes her longer to eat. She loves it!

We never had a picky eater, but I can only imagine how stressful it must be. Hope this helps!


----------

